# Most Scariest/Disgusting/Sickest movie you've seen?



## Joemamma556 (Oct 28, 2010)

What movies do you think?


I would have to say the "Human Centipede" is the most Disgusting/Sickest for its concept.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 28, 2010)

teeth


----------



## EVH (Oct 28, 2010)

Meh, don't watch disgusting movies, but I Spit on Your Grave is supposed to be very nasty.

Scariest is definitely The Exorcist. Old but gave me nightmares.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2010)

I watched Jesus Camp yesterday.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 28, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen and Sin City were pretty brutal.

The Last Song was disturbing, haha.


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 28, 2010)

Human Centipede was boring imho.

Salò made me derp pretty hard. Wiki it .


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 28, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Human Centipede was boring imho.
> 
> Salò made me derp pretty hard. Wiki it .


 
Human Centipede kinda was but i mean the idea of it was sickening it also won sickest movie of the year.....


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 28, 2010)

Everyone tries to tell me "faces of Death" is scary cause it was banned in 40 countries....I just found it stupid


----------



## Logan (Oct 28, 2010)

The Hills have eyes (1 or 2) unrated... at 3 am after already pulling 2 allnighters.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> teeth


 
+1


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I watched Jesus Camp yesterday.


 
Holy moly are you alright? I wouldn't dare go near that one.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I watched Jesus Camp yesterday.


 
Geez... I'm a firm believer, and some clips I've seen of that... *shudders*


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 28, 2010)

Heard about Human Centipede in class, sounds disgusting.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 28, 2010)

I saw a documentary of Unit 731 and saw parts of Men Behind the Sun.

Other than that the worst I've seen were the Hostile movies.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 28, 2010)

Backdoor Sluts 9


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 28, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Backdoor Sluts 9


 Oh, I thought it was Harry Potter.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 28, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Backdoor Sluts 9









anyway, I used to be terrified of Chuckie as a kid. I don't watch a lot of "gore" type of movies. The worse I've watched was Saw and Texas Chainsaw, which were tv edits and light compared to other films. I watched a movie called, "The Hills Run Red" awhile ago. Typical rated r horror movie, but I get scared easily. 
There's a movie called "Cannibal Holocaust" and it's considered to be the most contorversial movie of all time. Mostly because of how realistic and graphic it looks and it is rumored to be a snuff film.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 28, 2010)

Cannibal Holocaust is pretty messed up.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> "Cannibal Holocaust" [...] is rumored to be a snuff film.


I doubt it is, but it's interesting to think about. I don't think there are any real snuff films out there unless you count various disasters/accidents that happened to be caught on film... but there are certainly some that have come close.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 28, 2010)

It's not real, but it's quite graphic and pretty gross. When I first watched it, it was with a friend of mine in college. He almost threw up when he watched it, I was quite disturbed by it. We had to do research afterwards just to see if it was real. I couldn't have imagined the things happening to people like that, and found out thankfully it's not real.

Andrea: Did you specifically edit your post after I posted mine?


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 28, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Andrea: Did you specifically edit your post after I posted mine?



Yes. XD I realized I got the name wrong when you posted.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd offer to upload it for anybody who wants to see it, but I'm not sure people should even want to see it...if you haven't seen it yet, don't.


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 28, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'd offer to upload it for anybody who wants to see it, but I'm not sure people should even want to see it...if you haven't seen it yet, don't.


 
Don't



BLACK SHEEP


----------



## Johan444 (Oct 28, 2010)

Antichrist got some disturbing scenes


----------



## Rob2109 (Oct 28, 2010)

There are only a few that have stayed with me over time:

Audition
Man Bites Dog
1984 (The one with Richard Burton)
Battle Royale

Al recommended viewing and sick/disturbing in various different ways


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 28, 2010)

The maze scene in Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire always gets my blood rushing.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 28, 2010)

My friend and I watched part of BME pain olympics 

Never. Again.


----------



## Logan (Oct 28, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> My friend and I watched part of BME pain olympics
> 
> Never. Again.


 
I had just gotten that image out of my head! I...hate...you..


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 28, 2010)

BME is hilarious.
I'm not grossed out by anything nearly, i lol at my friends that nearly puke after stuff like that.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Oct 28, 2010)

one time i saw a preview on tv for saw and i got pretty scared... i know... im a wimp...


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 28, 2010)

Nobody google Zombie Strippers. Just don't...


----------



## Kynit (Oct 29, 2010)

Finding Nemo was pretty terrifying


----------



## Lorken (Oct 29, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> BLACK SHEEP


 
lol, this movie was hilarious (if you meant the New Zealand movie)
Also, Zombie strippers was pretty funny.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 29, 2010)

My fav film is Bad Taste (Peter Jackson's first film), it's pretty gross, but it's also a comedy so it not difficult to watch.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 30, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Finding Nemo was pretty terrifying


 
I agree  haha


----------



## audie4 (Oct 31, 2010)

Disaster Movie, disgusting for me. It was as the title suggests.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Nov 2, 2010)

Broken.


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 2, 2010)

Spongebob.


----------



## GRAN!TE (Feb 15, 2011)

Augusts Underground Mordum... yummy


----------



## Systemdertoten (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice bump pal.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 15, 2011)

paranormal activity


----------



## theace (Feb 15, 2011)

Highschool Musical 3.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 15, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Human Centipede was boring imho.
> 
> Salò made me derp pretty hard. Wiki it .



Salò was indeed gruesome. Se7en also made me cringe at times. "1984" and "The Fly" got me nightmares as a kid.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 15, 2011)

Never Say Never


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Feb 15, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Never Say Never


 
The film made me puke RAINBOWS


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 15, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> Nice bump pal.



I can't really get what is wrong with that...

You are not allowed to bump a thread and you are not allowed to start a new thread in the same matter (use the search..).

Conclusion, if the matter is discussed more than a couple of weeks ago you are simply not allowed to participate in the discussion!


----------



## Kian (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven't seen any truly horrific ones, but Kyle will tell you Antichrist and Cannibal Holocaust, I imagine.

EDIT: OMG two people mentioned Zombie Strippers. Not remotely scary or gruesome, it's a comedy. A terrible, terrible comedy.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 15, 2011)

Well epic movie was unnessessarly disgusting...


----------



## Bapao (Feb 15, 2011)

Free Willy


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 15, 2011)

Teeth


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 15, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> paranormal activity


 
One of the worst movies I've seen so far... It's quite scary but there is no story and the synchronisation to German was horrible with grammar mistakes and all that crap.

I don't really like disgusting/sick movies. Scariest movie I've seen so far probably is "The Birds" by Hitchcock.


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmm, this is tough... I would have to say pathology is pretty twisted... Maybe the most realistic-sickest type of film ever. I don't watch a lot of movies.

As for series (anime) Elfen Lied, and When They Cry both make it to the top of weird/sick/disgusting (def. not scary). Yet they are 2 of the most amazing things you could ever watch imo.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 16, 2011)

Event Horizon

EDIT: OP, Human Centipede is pretty bad too


----------



## Joemamma556 (Feb 16, 2011)

Human Centipede 2 is coming out! I cant wait <3


----------



## riffz (Feb 16, 2011)

Religulous.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes said:


> One of the worst movies I've seen so far... It's quite scary but there is no story and the synchronisation to German was horrible with grammar mistakes and all that crap.
> 
> I don't really like disgusting/sick movies. Scariest movie I've seen so far probably is "The Birds" by Hitchcock.


 I find the original book "The Birds" scarier/better than the movie.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd have to say The Blair Witch Project, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Drag me to hell, Saw (all of them) and Hannibal.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 16, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> I'm going to be the idiot here, and say "3 guys, one hammer".
> 
> I'm warning you, if you get queasy easily, then don't search it up.... seriously.



I wouldn't have brought that up if I were you. It will give anyone that sees it and that has any respect for humanity a lot to think about.

I have a son and wouldn't want him to see that...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 16, 2011)

we're talking about movies, not shock videos
otherwise I would have said one man one jar


----------

